# Is Vectric Version 9 tomorrow?



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I got an email today about the Vectric site being down today for;

"With the launch of version 9 imminent we felt that we had a perfect opportunity to launch our Vectric & Community (V&CO) initiative..."

Anybody have a tip? Seems a lot of rumors floating around.

Steve.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Seems likely. They also announced a UK user meeting that would be all about version 9 features. Hard to imagine what new features they have added as I'm very happy with version 8.5 as it is now. Updating the portal would have to be done for those users wanting to update and download 9. No facts here, just interested to see if there are any features to make me want to pop for the upgrade. 

4D


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Any experience with how expensive previous upgrades were? A whole lotta bucks into this software, but what is the cost down the road of skipping an upgrade?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Doug,

Upgrades usually run about $300 or so.

The Vectric Conference in Vegas in October is supposed to focus on Version 9 also.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Upgrades for Aspire from previous versions is 400. Upgrades to Aspire from other softwares goes by price of the software, here is the link to the upgrade page Vectric Upgrade Store

Beta testers are using their copies now. They have been posting teasers on Twitter for V9 software. Yesterday it was on 2 sided carving. Really no information just a teaser.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

When 8.5 came out my 8.0 wouldn't read anything generated by 8.5. But 8.5 worked with anything below 8.5. Wonder if 9 will be the same. I'll end up with it at some point. Just don't know when.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

It is typical for new versions to read files generated by older versions. But since new versions may have new features it is NOT typical for older versions to read files generated by the new one. 

As for the double sided feature, I'm guessing that is more about the rendering engine. I've cut many 2-sided projects before using 8.5 and earlier just couldn't render both sides at the same time. Hopefully there is much more new in there to justify a $400 upgrade price. 

4D


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> It is typical for new versions to read files generated by older versions. But since new versions may have new features it is NOT typical for older versions to read files generated by the new one.
> 
> As for the double sided feature, I'm guessing that is more about the rendering engine. I've cut many 2-sided projects before using 8.5 and earlier just couldn't render both sides at the same time. Hopefully there is much more new in there to justify a $400 upgrade price.
> 
> 4D


Because it is just a teaser we are left to imagine. It might be that a new gadget or toolpath will automatically setup the other side of a 2 sided carving to make sure everything is centered correctly.

I have always set up both sides of a 2 sided project in the same file but I also might have 3 different thicknesses and sizes for materials in a project and I do them all in the same file. This does make the header for gcode files contain wrong information but the code runs correctly, but I know it is just information in the header.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I believe Vectric usually will let you upgrade free if you've bought within the past year. They also usually upgrade Vcarve at same time. Don't know about this time around.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a purchase of Aspire ... glad that I (accidentally) waited until after this announcement hit the in box!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Henry,

You can get it anytime -- any upgrades are free for up a year.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

*Version 9 is here*

"The wait is finally over! Version 9 is now available to upgrade via your V&CO Customer Portal account." Only $175 to upgrade V-Carve Pro from 8.5 to 9.0.

For V-Carve Pro, couple things that I am interested in;
* allowing typed values while creating geometry
* easier way of drawing and aligning objects to geometry

Couple things that I don't have need for;
* mirror mode
* two sided machining

For the Aspire guys - If you upgrade to Version 9 of Aspire you get $500 worth of Design & Make​ clip art included completely FREE! 

Steve.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

9 is out for Aspire, Vcarve, and cut2D.

I spent the $400 to upgrade my Aspire license. Got some new .clp files (which I've never used), a new modelling feature (Turn and Spin), some excellent drafting/smart snap improvements, that 2-sided project feature, a vector checker tool, toolpath array copying, relocation of some icons (just for fun, I guess), and icon shortcuts on the top of the drawing window. Probably a few more new features I haven't discovered yet. 

4D


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

The V-Carve Pro was $175 upgrade, very reasonable. I'm glad they didn't change the screens much and cause that learning curve. The real evaluation will be on the next "new" project.
Steve.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I upgraded and used the 2 sided carving feature on a job I needed to update to see how it worked. If you do a lot of 2 sided carving like I do then it is a great feature to have, but for some people like Steve it is just something they are paying for they will never use. 
The ability to use typed values when drawing was there all along by just filling out the forms provided for each type of geometry you were working with so I'm not sure what enhancements were made that they are now saying it is possible.

I tried 4 times to attach a PDF file of the presentation I did in March at a local Rockler store that was drawing using only the forms but I don't know if it is too big or whhat but I give up it is burning my bandwidth to keep sending this if the Router forums won't accept it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I really like the new 2-sided carving ability of V9 so that I can create a sign template file that makes it easy to cut both sides. I was able to easily combine my existing files single-sided files into a new two-sided file with no issues, including bringing in all the vectors and tool paths. The vector checker tool also makes it easier to find vector path glitches when you have imported a file from something like Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Those with version 9, keep an eye on the upper right corner of the screen as it now will have text that an upgrade is available if there is one. I'm up to 9.009 now. Two upgrades since they started with 9.007. Each to fix a few errors/bug that users had found. And most recently it'll tell you "What's New" in each upgrade. 

4D


----------

